# Help on building multiple Aquarium rack.



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

So from one DIY project to another... I'm working on a 3d rock background, and also need to build shelving to house 10 - 15 (20g) aquariums for breeding...

I was debating on buying an industrial metal shelving unit for the project, but i don't like that warehouse liquidation look! ugh.. lol.... 

Does anyone have any experience on making such a unit?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Here are a couple threads on my local forum of a rack I made

http://kmas.freeforums.org/tank-rack-construction-for-breeding-tanks-t199.html

http://kmas.freeforums.org/tank-rack-more-pics-t200.html

And I got my plans from http://tedsfishroom.com/2011/04/20/aquarium-racks-in-a-fish-room/

It's the strongest design I've seen and my rack that has 4 tanks is totally solid.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*OH...*

Oh thanks... Looks pretty simple to make and strong!


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Here is a link to the build I did you can make it to what ever size you want.

Brad's fishroom build

Here is a video from Ted Judy, this is the same style I used.

Ted's Fishroom


----------

